# Hip Replacement(Golden Retriever)



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonite my younger golden came on and his back leg was very distorted. Rushed him to the ER and it turns out he has severe hip dysplasia and we are now on our way go the orthopedic surgeon at 1030 at night. It's about an hour away and they are expecting us. I have never seen hips this bad in my life and I don't want to even discuss any other option other then replacement. This is my happy go lucky pup that has showed no signs of any issues until tonite. Even up until the X-Ray was taken I thought broken leg, never this. How much is the average price of a whole hip replacement? This is going to be a long night.....


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your pup!!

Every area is going to be different but you are easily looking at 6-8 grand. At least in my area.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there any possibility of an FHO at this point? I know the rehab sucks but we're thrilled with our result.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KentuckyFenway said:


> Is there any possibility of an FHO at this point? I know the rehab sucks but we're thrilled with our result.


The sockets are very shallow and both hips are really bad. His hips won't be able to hold the weight at all.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

I was just quoted this week about $7000.00, that is in Canada.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

llombardo said:


> The sockets are very shallow and both hips are really bad. His hips won't be able to hold the weight at all.


I'm not sure you know what a FHO is. The "hips" don't hold the weight, the muscles do which has nothing to do with the bone formation. The head of the femur is cut off and a "false" joint forms with muscle and scar tissue so that bone is not rubbing on bone. I've had several succes cases and there are a number of people on here with dogs who have had the surgery successfully. 
Be prepared that cases of infection with the implant can occur in replacements that could incur costs way beyond the surgery. 

I'm pretty sure you have said before that this golden came from the same "breeder" as your other one so I would make sure you inform them of this so hopefully they will not breed those parents together anymore.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Friend just had FHO on her mastiff. Young dog is doing great. Less chance of infection.

So very sorry about your boy. Good luck at the vet office.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

While chances of infection can happen, generally speaking if the surgery department is good with how sterile things are for these procedures, the chances should be low. I've met dogs who had their implants in for 14 years without issue, and my personal dog who had a THR had no problems with it at all. It actually gave her the ability to move without pain enough that she lost 20 lbs simply from being able to run for the first time in her life. 

I know where I work it's about 6000 per hip, but a good 2 grand of that is the implants themselves. They're heavy duty and generally speaking unless they have the right sizes on hand, they often have to order them. Or we do in any case lol. We keep a variety of sizes around, but some times we have done really little or rather large patients. The surgeons who I work with are extremely careful and very anal about what they do when it comes to the THR. Two of the three are in there, watching each other's angles and being certain that things go correctly and the staff afterward are extremely careful. If you get a surgeon who is really used to doing them, you have a much higher chance at success. 

I know lots of people go with the FHO, but a false joint can't work as well as an actual joint, IMO. I know the surgeons I work with consider it the gold standard. And it isn't because they "make more" off of it, it's because of how the patients move after the procedure and how active they can be. We have a special device where I work called a force plate that literally measures the force that each paw has placed on it as the dog moves. We've used it in studies to help compare with quantitative data how well the dog is using the leg post different procedures. It was what gave us comparable data for the TPLO/TTA study and we are in the works with one of the implant companies to test their hip resurfacing implants once they get the bugs out of the ones they originally had.

If you trust the vets and the surgeons they recommend, that's what is the most important thing.  Either way, I truly wish your boy a quick recovery! Kenai was a brand new dog after her left hip was replaced. Even fell between the front and back seats of my car without messing up her implant! Just really making my boss mad at me over it. >>;; But hey, she got 3 wonderful last years and it calmed her down so much without all that pain she was having. She basically stopped reacting toward other dogs we came across, which was pretty big for her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is at a highly recommended specialist right now. They don't put them in a crate but they have a mattress and their own nurse. When I left the nurse was on the floor with him and he his head in her lap. I believe FHO and hip replacement will be the options. He is on pain medication around the clock until the surgery Monday. The house is quiet and I miss him so much. They had to bring a stretcher out for him


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ugavet2012 said:


> I'm not sure you know what a FHO is. The "hips" don't hold the weight, the muscles do which has nothing to do with the bone formation. The head of the femur is cut off and a "false" joint forms with muscle and scar tissue so that bone is not rubbing on bone. I've had several succes cases and there are a number of people on here with dogs who have had the surgery successfully.
> Be prepared that cases of infection with the implant can occur in replacements that could incur costs way beyond the surgery.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have said before that this golden came from the same "breeder" as your other one so I would make sure you inform them of this so hopefully they will not breed those parents together anymore.


The problem I foresee would be that while he is healing with one, there is a good chance the other side will dislocate and that would be a nightmare and quite painful for him. Per the vet the other one can go at any time, that is why they couldn't use the sling they were originally considering. I left the breeder a message. There weren't any issues with hips at least 4 generations back from what I could tell before I got him. All the dogs were rated good with one fair and one excellent. I'm not sure what the odds are that others in the litter would be in the same boat? It's bad enough that I didn't see any signs. He is a very high energy active dog. He runs, plays hard and jumps like air bud, I seen nothing


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry to read this. I hope and pray all goes well on Monday!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Of course I couldn't sleep and I called about him first thing this morning. He is highly medicated, but still eating and drinking. He even asked to go out to use the bathroom. Today I'm going to turn my laundry room into his recovery room. I am getting a baby mattress and setting that up with a gate. The crate is just to small for him to be able to lay comfortably. It is very quiet in my house this morning....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I believe you can have both legs done with FHOs at the same time. Which might be a lot on a dog, but I do hate to see the anti-FHO information that abounds and it would provide immediate relief. I have not seen any difference in my dog with the one FHO in terms of her activity, gait, etc, and the recovery was brainless. I didn't do rehab with her, we just did regular stuff. Would she be better off with the THR - no idea, and no regrets.

It stinks about your dog! I've seen it done on a dog with basically no sockets, as that's what they used on a swimmer puppy I know of - bilateral FHOs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just want whatever will work to make him better. He is young, so I'm looking for long term relief for him, whatever it may be. Since this specialist is so highly recommended I am going to rely heavily on their recommendation. I won't have much time to make a decision, they want to move quickly. It is a bit overwhelming. I have that place by me that offers the therapeutic swimming and I'll give them a call tomorrow after I talk to the vet to set something up. They are always booked so I need to get regular appointments made sooner then later. I'm dreading my icy conditions during the healing time Hopefully The Chicago winter holds off.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

llombardo, my dog was young, is 9.5 now and a very agile girl. What my vet knew about me and my dog, a specialist will not know about you and yours. Maybe you are in a position to drop $5,000 on one of 6 dogs without blinking an eye, and if so, that is awesome, but when my vets and I talk, we look at the whole picture including being sure that I am able to maintain care for all the animals, so my big money is saved for life-sustaining care (read as curative surgeries). The difference in a pivot, or leg length means nothing to my dog, and she is pain free and has full use of her body. I also had a stress-free recovery period in comparison, she did not have to be babied, which was not in her vocabulary, and the other dogs did not put her hip in imminent danger - while she went out on her own, and didn't run with them for a while, she was able to interact soon after the surgery, and it was best for both our temperaments. 

Why vets tend to support one surgery over an other can be regional, or it can be based on client feedback, or many other possible reasons, so maybe join the orthodogs yahoo group real quick, and talk to your own personal vet who knows you, get other opinions from other vets - don't just rely on one person, and don't get rushed. I am sure there are other surgeons in the area that your vet has worked with - if you have a regular vet now is the pay off for that relationship. You may come to the same conclusion, especially if your mind is set on that, but at least you will have talked it all out with someone you know.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Sending you and your dear boy positive energy for a quick and satisfactory resolution. Take care.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> llombardo, my dog was young, is 9.5 now and a very agile girl. What my vet knew about me and my dog, a specialist will not know about you and yours. Maybe you are in a position to drop $5,000 on one of 6 dogs without blinking an eye, and if so, that is awesome, but when my vets and I talk, we look at the whole picture including being sure that I am able to maintain care for all the animals, so my big money is saved for life-sustaining care (read as curative surgeries). The difference in a pivot, or leg length means nothing to my dog, and she is pain free and has full use of her body. I also had a stress-free recovery period in comparison, she did not have to be babied, which was not in her vocabulary, and the other dogs did not put her hip in imminent danger - while she went out on her own, and didn't run with them for a while, she was able to interact soon after the surgery, and it was best for both our temperaments.
> 
> Why vets tend to support one surgery over an other can be regional, or it can be based on client feedback, or many other possible reasons, so maybe join the orthodogs yahoo group real quick, and talk to your own personal vet who knows you, get other opinions from other vets - don't just rely on one person, and don't get rushed. I am sure there are other surgeons in the area that your vet has worked with - if you have a regular vet now is the pay off for that relationship. You may come to the same conclusion, especially if your mind is set on that, but at least you will have talked it all out with someone you know.


The specialist he is at is the recommended specialist by my vet. Same specialty hospital that was recommended for my older dogs anal glands. My dog is not mobile at this time and is on continual pain meds until what ever surgery he has. I am not comfortable with all these medications either. All concerns that you have mentioned are being visited. I am slightly concerned about Batman not knowingly causing damage and my dad might hold on to him for a couple months if it looks to be a problem. $5000 would be a dream, as of right now we are at $2600 without any surgeries or aftercare. I'm interested in whatever will have the best results without a repeat or less of a chance of that happening. 

Maybe someone can look at this X-ray and give an opinion?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yikes... looks really painful. One hip is completely shot and the other is well on it's way. I don't think it's possible to get much worse hips than that. I'd say just do whatever the specialist recommends. Good luck with the surgery and recovery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well that's not right!  What I'm trying to do is - and this may be my perception - let you decide what surgery you ultimately go with of course, but to rid people of the guilt of the FHO as a lesser surgery, and the THR as the gold standard that you would do if you really loved your dog. I know how that stuff plays in all of our minds. 

Me, I'd bring this xray right to my vet Monday morning and have a heart to brain to heart talk. I can't say what a vet would recommend. 

But I would do something "less than" with no bad feelings about my choice if my dog became pain free after. Emergency FHO on one side now, THR on the other, reverse, bilateral FHO, whatever. I would not want to be rushed and would not be rushed to make a choice. Except for the $$$ spent already! About 2 hours away, at Purdue, I believe they do FHO surgeries all the time (could be wrong but a vet student from there told me that they do). I'd give them a call! 

I just don't want people to have vetting guilt - but everyone has to be comfortable with that surgery, and the vet should be one that's done them, just like with any other. Best to you guys.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Small Animal Surgery - Orthopedics
You can probably go in on emergency with a call from your vet. 

Just another thing to think about IF YOU WANT TO. 

Know that whatever you do for him is going to help the hip situation and that no matter what you do there are risks. We will keep our fingers crossed.

Oh - weird thought, no matter where he goes ask if they do epidural anesthesia - personally, not a fan, maybe I'm old fashioned but it seems to be trendy and I would want to know ahead about it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll research the Purdue University. As of right now I don't think that he could do the 2.5 hour drive to get there, but it doesn't mean that I can't get him fixed up as good as possible where he is at and transport him. I called my boss today and he told me whatever time that is needed to get everything done will be available to me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yikes... looks really painful. One hip is completely shot and the other is well on it's way. I don't think it's possible to get much worse hips than that. I'd say just do whatever the specialist recommends. Good luck with the surgery and recovery.


Tell me about it. The ER vet has never seen hips this bad in such a young dog. These are just basic X-rays. She thinks that if she manipulated his legs that both hips would have been dislocated. I just don't understand how there were no signs? This dog is all over the place running and jumping with no signs of pain or walking/running funny. Just blows my mind and makes me feel guilty for not noticing.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

llombardo said:


> Tell me about it. The ER vet has never seen hips this bad in such a young dog. These are just basic X-rays. She thinks that if she manipulated his legs that both hips would have been dislocated. I just don't understand how there were no signs? This dog is all over the place running and jumping with no signs of pain or walking/running funny. Just blows my mind and makes me feel guilty for not noticing.


If there's no signs or symptoms like you said, what can you do? I wouldn't beat myself up about it. What's done is done.

It sounds like he's in the right hands now. If they're a highly recommended orthopedic specialist, they should have a pretty good idea where to proceed from here. This is why you're paying them the big bucks. Let them do their jobs and hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I just want whatever will work to make him better. He is young, so I'm looking for long term relief for him, whatever it may be. Since this specialist is so highly recommended I am going to rely heavily on their recommendation. I won't have much time to make a decision, they want to move quickly. It is a bit overwhelming. I have that place by me that offers the therapeutic swimming and I'll give them a call tomorrow after I talk to the vet to set something up. They are always booked so I need to get regular appointments made sooner then later. I'm dreading my icy conditions during the healing time Hopefully The Chicago winter holds off.


Oh so sorry for your boy llombardo  You are amazing for taking him to the vet right away and thinking 100% of him in whatever decision you do. 
I know when considering FHO or THR money is a factor, also people will say good and bad of both surgeries. I would weigh the good and bad of both, get different opinions from specialists, and decide what would best fit your lifestyle in short and long term-which in turn will be better for him anyways. 
Sending thoughts and prayers to your boy. I know whatever choice you do, you cant make a wrong choice. 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Well that's not right!  What I'm trying to do is - and this may be my perception -* let you decide what surgery you ultimately go with of course, but to rid people of the guilt of the FHO as a lesser surgery, and the THR as the gold standard that you would do if you really loved your dog. I know how that stuff plays in all of our minds. *
> 
> Me, I'd bring this xray right to my vet Monday morning and have a heart to brain to heart talk. I can't say what a vet would recommend.
> 
> ...


This really hit home for me thanks for that Jean, i know some people say Zelda doesn't need a surgery, others say i practically am cruel for not doing so. I think FHO would be the way to go for Zelda, I want her to have the longest pain free life possible. Also if on a rehab plan we can do at home, i can work her butt off if needs be, i think that would be the less hard than trying to keep her from doing things, and like you said baby her for weeks- she would go crazy.. Recovery is hard for both options.
I think llombardo has a hard decision, and i dont think there is a wrong option. Both are to the benefit of the dog fully. 
Thanks for pointing out the guilt factor. I know i tend to feel guilty i cant give Zelda THR on both hips. Or that the best, if i can, is to give her bilateral FHO.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The reality that I'm looking at spending $8-10,000 is setting in. At first I thought I was going to pass out. By the time I left the emergency vet to go to the specialist I had increased my line of credit with care credit to $7500. My dad and I have a line of credit available to us that I paid off and I already had him going to the bank to pull $10000. Once I felt I had it covered I was a little less nauseous I just started the process to refinance my house last week, so I got that option to. So right now I'm in the whatever is best and will give him the best quality of life mode. When I say he is young I mean as far as recovery, hoping he bounces back quickly. When I was looking to buy a house my one requirement was no stairs because if the dogs and something like this, I'm happy I stuck to that requirement.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Aside from the swimming, all rehab will be done at home. Next summer I'm looking to get a pool so that he can exercise whenever I am home, he will love that, my little fish


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just miss him and his crazy antics.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I just don't understand how there were no signs? This dog is all over the place running and jumping with no signs of pain or walking/running funny. Just blows my mind and makes me feel guilty for not noticing.


They may not always show signs. I know my dog has left HD and bilateral ED, but he shows no signs. He runs around, jumps and swims. The vet said clinically he moves really well. Without x-rays they would not suspect a problem. He is from a repeat breeding where the dogs tested in the first litter have all had good hip and elbow ratings. I'm not sure about the second breeding. Unfortunately, not everyone does the OFA xrays. 

We are giving our dog supplements. My dog is not a candidate for any surgery due the the bilateral ED. 

Lots of good thoughts going out to you and your dog. (hugs)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

trcy said:


> They may not always show signs. I know my dog has left HD and bilateral ED, but he shows no signs. He runs around, jumps and swims. The vet said clinically he moves really well. Without x-rays they would not suspect a problem. He is from a repeat breeding where the dogs tested in the first litter have all had good hip and elbow ratings. I'm not sure about the second breeding. Unfortunately, not everyone does the OFA xrays.
> 
> We are giving our dog supplements. My dog is not a candidate for any surgery due the the bilateral ED.
> 
> Lots of good thoughts going out to you and your dog. (hugs)


It was the OFA that I checked I just called to see how he is. He is eating and drinking well and is still asking to go out to the bathroom. She said he is attempting to walk, my guess is that he is very bored and slightly anxious. I also heard back from the breeder and they are being very good about everything. They haven't had any hip dysplasia in their lines and no one else has had this issue to date. They are actually giving $1000.00 toward the medical which is more then what I paid for the dog, but they feel just awful and as confused as I feel right now. They are more of a hobby breeder, but they do check hips, eyes and heart in their health testing. I appreciate what they are doing, considering there was never a contract signed or really any written guarantees, just verbal. I've dealt with them twice now and I really like them and I don't necessarily believe it's their error since there is no history of it. The average life span of their dogs is about 13 with a couple living to 17 without issue.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Like I said, I work with orthopedic surgeons. They believe more in the THR because it gives a hip. If you had your hip dislocated like that (poor guy those are way bad), they would give you a THR. The reason it's called the gold standard is because you get a true joint. Once they heal, they have a functioning hip joint, not a false joint as with the FHO. We do do them where I work, but the surgeons believe more in the THR because they would rather a true joint. That's simply how they feel on it and truth is right after extubating, Kenai stood on her own on all four legs. She was using the leg from the start too. Everyone's experience is different. 

The reason I speak up when people ask about it is because it seems like I am one of few people on here that has experience and would do the THR again for my dog. When people want information about both procedures, most people just chime in about the FHO and only post negative things about the THR, so in retrospect it isn't much different than me saying I had good experiences and I would do this. 

Ultimately, it is her choice, and one that should be discussed with an orthopedic specialist who can see the X-rays, examine the dog and come up with the best course of action for the aspirations of the owner and the hoped for outcome. 

If she wants to do a lot of high energy and impact (especially key on impact) things with her dog, one procedure would likely be better than the other. It is like with stifle procedures. The fishing line may work for the average dog, but a hard core sport dog likely needs a TPLO in order to really compete. The new consults with the surgeons I work with are often a whole day event so they can see the dog, get all the information, answer any and all questions, and people can always even just come in later to talk too. No decision should be made without professional advice from someone who specializes in surgery. We have corrected many mistakes that people with an interest in surgery but no residency and certification by a board have done by trying to do things on their own. 

Much as I love and trust my personal doctor, he recommends me to specialists because he believes and trusts in them. He wouldn't even answer a simple question about my foot because I see a podiatrist. He said that was his realm and to talk with him. -shrugs- Personally, I feel animals deserve the same care and treatment we get from doctors. They are so specialized for a reason.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What are the statistics on a FHO needing to be redone? This is my thought process because the original ER vet mentioned it could need to be done again in a couple years, but was not definitive because she isn't a specialist and referred me to the specialist..if the dog was 8 years old and not very active and the chances of the FHO being good for the rest of his life I wouldn't have any doubts. Since he is so young and so active I am more hesitant to go that route and then do it again at 8 yrs old when I could have just gotten it taken care of the first time. Does that make sense?


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

llombardo said:


> What are the statistics on a FHO needing to be redone? This is my thought process because the original ER vet mentioned it could need to be done again in a couple years, but was not definitive because she isn't a specialist and referred me to the specialist..if the dog was 8 years old and not very active and the chances of the FHO being good for the rest of his life I wouldn't have any doubts. Since he is so young and so active I am more hesitant to go that route and then do it again at 8 yrs old when I could have just gotten it taken care of the first time. Does that make sense?


I have never heard of it having to be redone, unless it was not done right the first time. Which is why I agonize over every cut and these take me a long time because I have to be 100% comfortable with them. 

A FHO is not that difficult of a surgery that a regular DVM can't do them well. A TPLO, TTA, THR....sure but I learned how to do a FHO in a vet school lab, they expect this is something a regular DVM can do, and sorry, but many people across the country, probably 95+% where I live, can't afford a specialist. So guess what, I need to know how to do a lot of surgeries that surgeons would love to have referred, but I'm not living in a fantasy world. There are tons of very active dogs that had a FHO. 

Jean is correct (in basically all her posts) that what will be recommended depends on so many factors that you really need to decide for yourself based on the pros and cons for everything as told to you by your surgeon. They usually give you options.  It was a big running joke at UGA that THRs "always" got post op infections. They rarely did them. It's the same argument of TTA vs TPLO, just depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I was going to say, outside of them leaving too much of the neck, I haven't heard of FHOs being redone. It is why doing post-op films is important to make sure the cut was done right. 

I would trust that most vets should know how to do an FHO correctly. The things that we have seen complications with are things like the TPLO, TTA, THR. There's a few vets in a nearby area who do these, I believe they also are doing myelograms and possibly laminectomies, and they aren't board certified surgeons. We have seen some rather not great things, and I am not saying that we are 100% without fault, but generally speaking, because the surgeons are cautious and thorough and have had the extra training to do these procedures, it is best that they do them. 

The clinic I work at actually just finished a rather long study comparing TPLOs to TTAs, and we found overall that dogs recovered the best in the end with a TPLO instead of a TTA, and if you are going to go with a TTA, you should always be doing a meniscal release as well. Otherwise, they were coming in after about 6 or so months limping on the surgery leg with a meniscal tear.

Some places with specialists have different programs in place to help people. I don't think where I work is alone in trying to have a program to help people with limited or low incomes to get specialist treatment for different procedures. It can't really be used in life or death situations, since there is an application process, but it can help with other procedures. Our interns who come yearly also have 1500 that they can use for a special case or special patient to try and help them out. With our surgeons there to help, sometimes our surgical intern can be the one doing the procedure to help cut down on costs. Not sure what exactly is going on, but we have far more approvals than not lately, and if they want to go back to their family vet, we are certain to see that they are okay with it and let them know what is going on. Maybe not perfect, but we are trying to make it easier on people.

And the thing about epidurals along with the rest of the anesthesia, is for additional pain control. The epidurals last around 10-24 hrs and can reduce the amount of inhalant anesthesia by 50%. Not to mention with the right pre-medications and running a constant rate of opioid pain medication during the procedure, you can also cut back on the inhalant which is the biggest factor in cardiac and respiratory functions. It allows the patient to have a more comfortable wake up from anesthesia, and can help reduce the wind up that they may have post the procedure. Local block in the region of the surgery can also be a huge help in managing pain. It's a factor in balanced anesthesia. We often ask if we can give one to a patient having surgery beyond the diaphragm because it really helps them out. So it isn't just something tossed on with no purpose. It has a big purpose. 

Speaking as someone who had orthopedic surgery, when every drug that I had had when I got back from my procedure and from the procedure itself wore off at 2 am, I woke in so much pain I could hardly move and it stole the breath out of my lungs. I have never grabbed for drugs faster in my life than in that moment. I really envied how our patients get to have a CRI of Fentanyl overnight to ensure that they're comfortable and resting. I really could have used something in that case. Definitely gave me a new understanding for what they feel. Dogs are incredibly strong creatures.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Colie CVT said:


> I was going to say, outside of them leaving too much of the neck, I haven't heard of FHOs being redone. It is why doing post-op films is important to make sure the cut was done right.
> 
> I would trust that most vets should know how to do an FHO correctly. The things that we have seen complications with are things like the TPLO, TTA, THR. There's a few vets in a nearby area who do these, I believe they also are doing myelograms and possibly laminectomies, and they aren't board certified surgeons. We have seen some rather not great things, and I am not saying that we are 100% without fault, but generally speaking, because the surgeons are cautious and thorough and have had the extra training to do these procedures, it is best that they do them.
> 
> ...


So what kind of anesthesia am I asking for? I have to write down all these questions. I'm paying $400 for the consultation and I want to make sure everything I need to know I ask.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow the specialists I work with seriously don't charge a lot lol. Consults where I am is 125. If you have questions or concerns about the anesthesia, you should be asking what kind of protocols that they use. You can ask about epidurals or CRIs. With the concerns for infection, they won't likely use any kind of local anesthesia at the actual site. I know that our surgeons are incredibly careful with sterility and avoiding any potential iatrogenic infections. If he has had trouble in the past with any type of anesthesia or pain medication that they may use afterward (which is important regardless of procedure), you will want them to know. Kenai couldn't handle NSAIDs. Two caused her to vomit and have diarrhea. One sent her kidneys to the path of acute failure. Because of that, her medication afterward had to be different from other dogs, and its why I was doing acupuncture shortly after her surgery. 

I would let them know what your concerns are with his level of activity, how hard it may be to keep him still after recovery, what kind of physical therapy needs you could have. You can always ask them to explain why they feel one procedure is better over the other with consideration to how his hips look and how one suddenly popped out of socket. They should be able to tell you things in whatever detail you desire. I should take pictures of the drawings that the surgeons do to try and explain procedures to clients. We get a lot of exam forms with doodles on the back of them lol. 

I know where I work, we really use balanced anesthesia in a way that not all clinics do. We also have certain protocols that we use and like (though personally I am starting to dislike the use of hydromorphone) and things can be pretty tailored to a specific patient. I know that with really big concerns on some patients, the surgeons will often consult an anesthesiologist to see what they would recommend, even if they have pretty good protocols in place. Anesthesia is my happy place. It is what I do all day every day, and I'm one of the ones who lands the really tough and challenging cases often. I always like my patients warm, comfortable and not nauseous after a procedure. Which can often be a pretty challenging goal.  I can go on about this kind of thing for days lol. I really nerd out when thinking about what is physiologically happening within my patient at any given time that they're under.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My first gsd had one hip sublexated out of one hip and the second hip had no acetablum. She was barely a year old . Did FHO on first hip and about 4 weeks,later did the second hip. She had no issues and did search and rescue for 9 years after that. Fho do not have to be redone since it is no bone on bone, so no pain and the body will form a false joint to hold the legs into the pelvis. Lots cheaper also than thr


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

FHOs do not need to be re-done from my understanding. I don't think they possibly can? The leg becomes a stick so you can't really do anything else to it from the xrays I've seen. I actually know a person who just got the human version of an FHO done and she is very happy with it! 

But all of this is why it's important to as many doctors as you possibly can, with different points of view. Get a list of questions together and go one by one through them. And ask for references and look/ask around breeders and rescues. We have made so many referrals as a rescue to different places for different things because we have seen volumes of dogs doing this or that, and owners getting or not getting the results they want/need. 

I do think yes, of course, if you want to, go ahead with the THR, but I just really feel like people have that guilt about it because it costs less and because of the amount less, it must be much less helpful to a dog. Like VTGirl said - he is going to be better off either way, and you are doing good by him no matter what (a lot of people would have to, or would, consider euth as an option). My dog is highly active, in a ramming and running in a pack of dogs in play kind of way, and she doesn't show any issues. Of course, she's not a good comparison for a lot of things, because 2 days after her surgery, with all pain management removed, she jumped into the car, and then was bouncing back and forth between the front and back seat while I was talking to the vet, and trying to have her settle! Except for the pain of brushing (the drama) she's pretty stoic. 

https://www.acvs.org/small-animal/hip-luxation

Whatever you do, gather information as much as you can so you understand the pros and cons of each surgery. I hope you've hit orthodogs up for some info. Once you decide, you will be relieved and ready to go - but check on the vet you are choosing, too. They don't mind if you ask questions, do research on them! Or they pretend they don't, if they are good. 



> ike I said, I work with orthopedic surgeons. They believe more in the THR because it gives a hip. If you had your hip dislocated like that (poor guy those are way bad), they would give you a THR. The reason it's called the gold standard is because you get a true joint. Once they heal, they have a functioning hip joint, not a false joint as with the FHO. We do do them where I work, but the surgeons believe more in the THR because they would rather a true joint. That's simply how they feel on it and truth is right after extubating, Kenai stood on her own on all four legs. She was using the leg from the start too. Everyone's experience is different.
> 
> The reason I speak up when people ask about it is because it seems like I am one of few people on here that has experience and would do the THR again for my dog. When people want information about both procedures, most people just chime in about the FHO and only post negative things about the THR, so in retrospect it isn't much different than me saying I had good experiences and I would do this.
> 
> ...


shrugs? What is that? I don't know how to read the meaning there. 

I almost always, particularly on this board, recommend a specialist. I then many times will say get a second opinion. 

In this situation, I am also speaking as another owner of a larger than normal pack of dogs, who has to look at the big picture of all my dogs - if I spend $8,000 on one leg that the dog is going to use 10% better *maybe*, then someone else bloats...for me, personally, I've backed myself into a pretty tight corner. I don't get discounts. So I wanted to be sure to mention this as a factor to consider, and again to consider without guilt. This is not something I expect my vet to have to work around like the low income discounts - they didn't choose to take these dogs in, I did, but we do talk realism. (eta - and if I had one dog, and an equivalent situation financially with that one dog, same thing - I know that my income has not gone up at the same rate as prices of food, care, vetting, etc, so owners of one dog feel the same pinches)

Just because a vet is a specialist doesn't mean that they understand you, your situation, your dog, and the surgery choices better than any other vet or specialist. It has to be the right specialist. And the right specialist will consider different things for different people, as long as it is in their ethical wheelhouse. 

I would never go to a specialist (again, that I almost always will go to) unless I had researched them, found them to be trustworthy, they gave me references, and I had another specialist to compare them to. I am lucky, again, because I can see and evaluate the vetting other pet owners are getting from adoptees. In fact, the rescue sent one to my vet, because the 109# giant breed mix's owners had been told $7000 THR or PTS in this exact same situation by a specialist. My vet said he was comfortable doing the FHO, the family was in tears because health issues had caused their income to drop, along with other needs at the same time. This giant dog is doing great. She was never agile to begin with so no one is noticing any differences and the family is gleeful. My vet has saved a number of dogs this way. 

I have seen far too many dogs go to specialists that have had cracked femurs during placement, done epidurals that damaged the dog long-term (2x so understand my hesitation in being on board with this right now), not done the appropriate treatment or referred on to additional specialists for disease, misdiagnosed, etc, etc, etc. We have 2 great on paper places in terms of well-respected board certified vets nearby and Cornell, but typically I go to Cornell (or if ortho, to my vet, or he would recommend Ohio State). Overall I trust them and I can talk to them about cost considerations (e.g., no cat scan unless it would be a necessity before considering surgery, no needle biopsy prior to surgery because we are taking the thing out anyway, etc.) because their situation at a university hospital is not the same as at a private business necessarily. There are cons to that as well, because they have students learning and they learn by testing and that can cost money, too! 

So, I am not saying whether or not someone should use a specialist, because in almost cases they should (but as UGAvet says - not always necessary and in some places simply not practical), but how and who, (and how much, for most people), is an important consideration. 

Also, if your state's vet hospital is located on a land grant college, you may be able to cut costs from a private hospital. 

I am writing this all out for the people who will come upon this thread, and know that llombardo will do what she wants to do for her own dog. 

Bottom line, do what you are comfortable with, but it's smart to get a second opinion before doing anything in terms of surgery if you haven't gotten the information you need to feel comfortable.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They have an anesthesiologist on site. 

This is what they specialize in...

Specialties
Our wide array of veterinary specialties is unsurpassed in the Chicagoland area and each specialist brings their extensive knowledge and expertise to every patient they treat. We have invested a great deal of time into the development of our team-oriented approach to patient care. This effort allows you to know that your pet will receive the most comprehensive care at Veterinary Specialty Center.



Specialties

Anesthesia and Pain Management
Behavior
Cardiology
Client Counseling Services
Computed Tomography (CT Scan)
Dermatology
Dermatology FAQs
Dermatology Procedures
Diagnostic Radiology / Fluoroscopy
Holistic Medicine
Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy
Imaging and Radiology
Internal Medicine & Cardiology
Interventional Radiology
Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)
Medical & Radiation Oncology
Neurology/Neurosurgery
Nutrition
PACS Teleradiology
Pet Massage Therapy
Radioiodine Treatment (I-131)
Scintigraphy (Diagnostic Nuclear Medicine)
Sonography
Sports Medicine & Rehabilitation
Surgery
Surgical Procedures


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

llombardo said:


> So what kind of anesthesia am I asking for? I have to write down all these questions. I'm paying $400 for the consultation and I want to make sure everything I need to know I ask.


I have never heard of that. Isn't it just an appointment fee? Wow.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

llombardo - does your state have a vet teaching college that is well regarded and might have these things nearby?

You know what - never mind if that is where you feel comfortable going. 

I will just say that would be something I would consider if I were in this situation. I realize I am lucky to be where I am but think that other places probably have good programs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Since my personal vet has recommended this group in the past I do feel comfortable with them. As I'm thinking about all this I have had a dog that had a FHO. It was a Dalmatian my sister thought she owned, then the dog got hit by a car and I took over her care. That is exactly what she had. Her leg was slightly off, but otherwise she did fine. It took her a little bit to recover, I kept her in a playpen. Back then it costed $1500. 

I completely agree with the money factor and multiple dogs. That is one of the first things that crossed my mind

It would be really hard to get a second opinion at this point because he is immobile. The ER vet wouldn't touch it and she has 25 years experience. I feel a second opinion will only be needed if they give only one option. I know he needs surgery, that is a given.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> llombardo - does your state have a vet teaching college that is well regarded and might have these things nearby?
> 
> You know what - never mind if that is where you feel comfortable going.
> 
> I will just say that would be something I would consider if I were in this situation. I realize I am lucky to be where I am but think that other places probably have good programs.


No teaching college within a reasonable distance. They might have one down south but I'm not sure. This place really does get recommended by almost everyone I know. They actually performed brain surgery on the lab I had. His previous owner had it done before she died. They did a great job. I'm going to call my regular vet tomorrow to find out how much he charges for the FHO and see what he recommends.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, definitely, from reading that link I posted, it sound like he does no matter what.

Immobile - were you going to make him drive?  I realize it would not be great to move him, but it is not an impossibility if you feel that you do end up needing that second opinion. That dog I met at my vet, who had the leg out of the socket and was 109#, was like that a number of days, on pain meds, because the family didn't want to put her down. So it can be done (I think because she was a hardy, big, GIRL, she was much more tough about it ). Their dog was seemingly fine as well, went to lay down, and started screaming when she hit the floor. So also very unexpected. 

I know you are thinking it all through - I wish you guys the best.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

The shrugs was meant to be said as an action. Like me shrugging my shoulders. 

I do know that the femur can be fractured if they aren't careful when they are using the remurs. The two surgeons that I work with, who do the procedure together, always are concerned with doing it, however I have never actually seen that happen. There are always two of the interns in with them too, so there's four vets in the room taking care of the surgery part of it. We as technicians are the ones who are doing the epidural were I work. I haven't seen any complications with epidurals. They can happen, but it often deals with what kind of epidural protocol is used. We use the preservative free morphine. There are a lot of different combinations that can be used. 

You are in Chicago region, llombardo? I may actually know what facility you are talking about potentially. Which would make this world even smaller than usual if it's the one that I am thinking of. What is the clinic if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Veterinary Specialty Center is what it says in that post. You can just google the first line of their statement of specialties and it will come up.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

There is another place in Chicago, which was why I was curious. Only reason that I know about the other hospital is because my boss actually bought into the surgical department there. So periodically he's in Chicago doing surgery there.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to 100% agree with jean again 
Unless you have $8-10k laying around, or 1 paycheck is this amount, etc, I would not back yourself into a corner spending that much on a procedure that isn't even life saving, because like she said, you have multiple other dogs and what if you have an emergency where one of their lives are actually on the line and being able to spend $1-2000 is the difference between life and death? 

I am very, very lucky in a sense that between my finance and I, we have well over >$30,000 in credit available and parents and grandparents who are well enough off that it wouldn't bother them to loan us a few thousand, yet there's no way I would consider a THR in your situation. I simply wouldn't have $10k to spend on something that is not life or death for the dog.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Check out UW Madison, if you can. 
I am so sorry that this happened to you and your guy. I'm glad he's getting pain meds, he needs them. When we adopted Rudy, he had x-rays that look a lot like your Golden's (minus the dislocation). I would never know by his activity that this is the case. Our vet in McHenry offered either surgery, but favored the THR because he is so young (18 months now). We haven't decided what to do yet, I am leaning toward the FHO. Either way it's an expense. I know UW-Madison does them, and the clinic you we're referred to is where we were referred if we wanted a THR.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

We had a FHO done a few months ago on one of my dogs. The vets at the specialty hospital pushed a THR hard. Very hard. We decided to consult with two other vets and went with the one we felt most comfortable with. After looking at her x-rays he told us that he though an FHO was the best option for her and would allow her to live a pain free, active life without having to sell everything we own. 

Tessie Xray by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr

I hope you find the right solution and your boy recovers quickly. We had to do almost no rehab at all though ours was on a medium sized dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry about your dog! I know this is a different species but I had an FHO done on my cat when she was a year old after she dislocated her hip and tore just about everything that would normally hold it in place. My regular vet told me she would be "crippled by arthritis" by the time she was 5 but she actually lived to be over 19. She took daily walks with my dogs and I and could walk up to 4 miles at a time (yes, this was a CAT). She was still taking short walks at age 19. 

I had a THR done on my first dog about 20 years ago. Today I would go with an FHO.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So no sleep for me again. I've been really thinking about everything everyone is saying. At 330am I was on the phone with the original ER vet and they are emailing records and X-rays to my vet. I also called and submitted a message to my vet for a second opinion. All his blood work came back great and he is all set for surgery wherever and whatever that surgery may be.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good thoight, prayers coming your way! Just remember to eat, you need your strength!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is when it stinks being the only person in the house. I have to do everything from work and keep working. Luckily my co workers and boss understand how I feel about my dogs.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Hugs and healing thoughts to you and your pup.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping for a good day and information for you and your boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo I am so sorry . Sending prayers and warm thoughts your and pup's way. I know that you will handle everything and that any dog who is fortunate enough to have you in their life will do well. Take care


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does fho's have a weight limit. Vet is trying to say 60 pounds, doesn't sound right?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Just saw this. I hope you've received some good news by now. Sending positive thoughts ur way. I was told a year ago a hip replacement was about 6000 to 6500 per hip not including pre tests, xray and post op therapy. I know eventually it needs to be done, but I'm not looking forward to it so I am understanding your anxiety. The more I researched it FHO looked like a better option but my guy is too big. He's 100 pounds.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Hm. You may not even have a choice. If the socket is too shallow, can they even do a THR?
Another thought....since you dog never exhibited any symptoms, maybe he had a "natural" FHO all along? Like the muscle has been holding the joint in place? 
My Rudy had a THR, but I remember there being talk of healthy sockets. His was $3800, but that was years ago.
Just a thought. 
I wish you and your dog the best of luck.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wanted to say sending good thoughts and prayers your way. He is a beautiful boy! I think it's a good idea to talk it over with your personnel vet who knows you and your dogs well as you plan to. And to remember to take care of you!!! I know things like this can just eat you up!!! Take care!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Llombardo, so sorry to hear about your pup! Hope all went well today. Thinking about you. Take care.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My GSD was 75 lbs. We have done FHO's on huge fat labs, Great Pyrnees, Newfoundlands, etc. The vets try to say weight limits, but let me explain it this way.
FHO are done every day on dogs, no matter their weight that have been hit by a car,fallen out of a truck, got run over by horses, etc. These dogs have fractured the femoral head so there is no recourse but to finish the job. When done properly, the femoral head is removed, the top of the bone is smoothed and a part of the muscle is put over the remaining bone as a pad. When healed, it will form a false joint of muscle and scar tissue and form the joint. There is immediately no pain(there is pain from the surgery of course) because there is no longer bone on bone rubbing and touching, it is soft muscle. Exercise is cruicial immediately, walking, swimming(when stitches are out), and lots and lots of range of motion exercises,basically letting them decide how much to do. Usually toe touching is first, then more weight, then foot touching, etc. Some will carry for awhile, some won'.t. Once they realize the "wobbly" feeling they have at first is not going to collapse, they move ahead fast. My girl at 75 lbs, both hips done about 4 weeks apart did mountain search and rescue for 9 years. She could jump over logs, run, swim without a problem.
When we did pet dogs that fell out of truck or farms dogs that got injured, they were back being normal pets within a month or so. 
And FHO NEVER needs to be redone. There is nothing to be redone, its a false joint that forms, so nothing to replace.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update. All info made it to my vet and wheels were turning by 8am. The vet at my vet that does the FHOs was not in today but consulted with another vet and a tech on the phone from wherever he was. My vet does not due THR but does do FHOs. The price at my vet per hip is $2100-$2900, depending on a few things. The specialist did not call me like they said by 930, in fact I had to call them and he called back about 1115. Meanwhile I had my vet hold a spot for surgery on Thursday. The specialist called and I didn't like him right away. He sounded like a robot and called my dog a she the whole time, which for some reason irratated me. How can someone exam a dog and not know what sex they are? His recommendations were either the THR or FHO, but he was leaning toward the THR, even though he stated there were more risks. He quoted me $7500 for hip replacement on one side and $2900 for the one FHO. I asked him about the other hip, he said they would do nothing for that one until something happened. I am not comfortable with that because I'm not going through this again. So I left work early, picked my dog up and took him to my vet. They thought he might be ok at home until Thursdsy but I was concerned about keeping him calm. As soon as he came out at the vet he jumped on the counter to see the receptionist. He is not going to be an easy one to keep quiet. My vet feels both hips should be done within a month or so of each other. They are extremely worried about the other hip dislocating. He should be able to run and play with the dogs and do small agility things as long as the jumps aren't high or the a frame isn't to steep. I stopped at McDonalds and got him a couple plain burgers, he was starving. He asked to go pee while we were waiting and he peed a lot. 

They put me in the same room my lab was put to sleep in and I got emotional I bunched up my jacket and laid down on the floor with Brennan and he fell asleep cuddle up next to me. The vet found us on the floor when he came in. I realized I would do anything to make him better. I could see the love and trust he has as he looked at me while I was talking to him. He might never be 100% again but he is my boy and I don't care as long as he is home with me driving me nuts again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, there went reply one into the Internet dark hole! I am sorry for the sad memories and so glad you got to spend time with your boy. I hope that all is clear sailing from here on out.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hoping all goes well, and your boy is back home recovering soon..


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Depending on the place, Mondays are crazy first thing, so them not calling back right away is not odd. Sadly some people just aren't good at communicating.  Sorry that guy wasn't good to deal with since others had seemed nice. This is why you always should go with who you trust. And I swear seeing these prices, we don't charge anything were I work lol. 

I hope things turn out good for your boy. It's easy to see how much you love him.  Be sure to be on the physiotherapy when he's healing!

You guys all gave me a great idea however. We have needed something to do with the force plate now that our TPLO/TTA study is over. Could really provide a more concrete comparison on one versus the other. Now to pitch the idea to the surgeon who just got back from presenting the last study in Italy lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

M&J said:


> Hm. You may not even have a choice. If the socket is too shallow, can they even do a THR?
> Another thought....since you dog never exhibited any symptoms, maybe he had a "natural" FHO all along? Like the muscle has been holding the joint in place?
> My Rudy had a THR, but I remember there being talk of healthy sockets. His was $3800, but that was years ago.
> Just a thought.
> I wish you and your dog the best of luck.





Colie CVT said:


> Depending on the place, Mondays are crazy first thing, so them not calling back right away is not odd. Sadly some people just aren't good at communicating.  Sorry that guy wasn't good to deal with since others had seemed nice. This is why you always should go with who you trust. And I swear seeing these prices, we don't charge anything were I work lol.
> 
> I hope things turn out good for your boy. It's easy to see how much you love him.  Be sure to be on the physiotherapy when he's healing!
> 
> You guys all gave me a great idea however. We have needed something to do with the force plate now that our TPLO/TTA study is over. Could really provide a more concrete comparison on one versus the other. Now to pitch the idea to the surgeon who just got back from presenting the last study in Italy lol.


The place that offers the swimming for therapy is booked two weeks out. I called them today so once his surgery is done I can make appointments. The only damper on that is the second surgery, but I can squeeze something in there. I'm sure they will give me written directions. I had a heck of a time getting him out of the car. The cars were parked so close together and I couldn't open the door to get a good angle. I actually stopped and was standing there for a minute scratching my head. For a brief moment I consider parking in the handicap spot and even imagined what I would say if someone said something. Finally I was able to maneuver him, but I definetly need more room. He hasn't whimpered or showed any signs of pain. He kissed the doctor during his exam. I warned them he likes to eat beds, so I imagine if he gets bored and isn't medicated enough I'll see that on my bill

I'm sure he thought he was going home...


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I surely hope and pray everything goes well. We are pulling for you and that golden golden!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Dogs are tough cookies, I'm telling you.  I've seen many in conditions where they should have been in insane amounts of pain and they still want to give you kisses. Them being booked out two weeks is perfect since you don't want to swim until his incision is healed anyway!  You can get a few good sessions in before the second surgery, then once that side is healed, it's as much as he wants.

I don't think anyone would have faulted you for using the handicapped spot to unload. He technically fits that right now!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

llombardo said:


> He kissed the doctor during his exam. I warned them he likes to eat beds, so I imagine if he gets bored and isn't medicated enough I'll see that on my bill


This made me smile! Your pup sounds like such a sweet boy whose occasional naughtiness makes him even more lovable ! I continue to wish you both the best. 

And, if you are worried about Batman being too energetic for the pup's recovery period (or your Dad), let me know. Happy to help out by temp fostering Batman if you need it : )

I hope you get a good night of sleep tonight, you deserve it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> This made me smile! Your pup sounds like such a sweet boy whose occasional naughtiness makes him even more lovable ! I continue to wish you both the best.
> 
> And, if you are worried about Batman being too energetic for the pup's recovery period (or your Dad), let me know. Happy to help out by temp fostering Batman if you need it : )
> 
> I hope you get a good night of sleep tonight, you deserve it


Occasional naughtiness? This boy is always getting into trouble it's hard not to laugh at some of the stuff he does when I'm trying to tell him no. He is a world class thief. He loved stealing my phone, takes it right off the charger. One time he brought me my phone, debit card and keys, I swear it was like he wanted to go shopping. He eats his beds, ate his flee collar, and loves shredding mail. I find shoes in the middle of the yard. He brought me my lighter last week. The biggest thing he has stolen is my heart

Thank you for the offer for Batman. Those two are always playing. I'm hoping everyone cooperates.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad you got to take your boy out for burgers (hope you had one too)! My thoughts are with you both for Thursday, pray all goes better than expected!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The vet is having a hard time keeping my ball of energy calm I feel much better knowing he is there and pulling what I thought he would at home.they were concerned about his red blood count being low at the other vet so they redid it and it came back normal. They say due to the shock the results were low. He is eating like a horse, peeing and pooping. He has not ate the bed yet , but they have noticed he is really just bored.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My co worker has a Golden Retriever and he has severe HD and was diagnosed with it before he turned a year old. They did not go through with the hip replacement because their Vet told them that his hip was too far gone for it to even help him. He's 9 years old now, they have him on Phycox and some other vitamins and he is doing just fine. They said that sometimes he gets a little stiff but other than that, he's playful.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad your boy is doing well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> My co worker has a Golden Retriever and he has severe HD and was diagnosed with it before he turned a year old. They did not go through with the hip replacement because their Vet told them that his hip was too far gone for it to even help him. He's 9 years old now, they have him on Phycox and some other vitamins and he is doing just fine. They said that sometimes he gets a little stiff but other than that, he's playful.


Mine dislocated his, so the options were surgery or surgery. Since the one hip is luxated(sp?) recovering on that hip will be longer. None of the vets thought his hips were to far gone that surgery wouldn't work either way and hie has severe hip dysplasia in both. I'm glad that there dog is doing well


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Glad your boy is doing well.


Oh he is bored out of his mind. We are in agreement that the best and safest place for him to be right now is there. They send me the notes on him and he is constantly trying to play. He is on minimum pain meds, eating like a pig and just his happy self. The minute he sees someone he whines because he wants to be with them. The nurse says he's fine and doesn't make a peep if they look through the glass and hide from him.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been following your boy's story, couldn't post until I saw you had a plan going... Over the years I had 3 different dogs suffer from HD. One had a surgery that isn't even done any more, but she lived until she was 14 and did really well. The other two I planned on surgery for them as they got older and the joints worsened. We lost both of them early, however, one to bloat and the other to acute renal failure. Reading your posts brought all of it back, and my heart went so out to you and your baby. I will check tomorrow to see how he is doing, hoping that everything goes well with his surgery.

Susan


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Young dogs definitely hit the naughty scale hard when you have to keep them in confinement. We have actually kept some surgery patients until their sutures were removed because their owners were worried about what could happen, and we're open and staffed 24/7 lol. Lots of those ones end up taking up a decent portion of our floor, and get a ton of extra attention.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good luck today (I think it's surgery day)!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Good luck today (I think it's surgery day)!


It is. Thank you for the support. I couldn't sleep and my stomach is hurting. I hate when they have to be put under


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I do, too. I always ask for a complimentary fentanyl patch, or even just valium, but never have been accommodated! I will try to peek in today if I can.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck today!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Brennan's surgery and recovery. Take care
Maggi


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed that surgery goes well and recovery is quick as possible!
My GSD has HD with subluxation on the right side, so I always worry about him having the same thing happen that happened with your dog.
Hoping for the best for your baby...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update...

What a long day for me. They decided to make his surgery the last one of the day, which I'm grateful for, because they weren't rushed. He was under for a couple hours and starting to wake up at about 6pm. The plan is to pick him up on Saturday. We went over some basic therapy. Short 5 minute walks a couple times a day to start, range of motion exercises and swimming twice a week after thd stitches come out in two weeks. At the time his stitches are out blood work will be done because of the Rimadyl. At that time if Rimadyl is a problem the vet will change medications and add the milk thistle. Recovery will be longer on this hip because of some pretty torn muscles, but they did X-rays on him right after the surgery and the vet says it looks good. They are also going to do some cold therapies while he is there. All in all I'm very happy with thd vet and I feel that he knew exactly what he was doing. They kept in contact with me daily in medication and even orders for medications for the surgery. I'm very comfortable knowing they took good care of him. One down and one to go...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad all went well! Sounds like the vet is nice, which really counts!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

So they did an FHO? I think you, and your pooch, will be thrilled with the results.
Here's to an uneventful recovery and long, pain free life. Cheers!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

M&J said:


> So they did an FHO? I think you, and your pooch, will be thrilled with the results.
> Here's to an uneventful recovery and long, pain free life. Cheers!


FHO on first hip and FHO on second hip in a few weeks, depending on recovery. I'm hoping to beat Chicago's icy weather .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Been lurking...and thinking of you and your boy...glad everything went well...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So glad - hoping for peace and quiet for you all! 

I showed this to my vet - he liked it, but said for most of his clients it would be a bit intense in the amount of time when you add it up, but that to do little bits would be his recommendation. Your vet may say something completely different but I thought I'd share. 

http://topdoghealth.com/faq/documents/old/FHOE-Booklet.pdf

I was worried about him today. 

The FDA information on all NSAIDs: 
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/AnimalHealthLiteracy/UCM117773.pdf

And making sure that they look at washout times before and after switching any meds, plus the possible interactions. 

Uneventful recovery vibes also being sent.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> So glad - hoping for peace and quiet for you all!
> 
> I showed this to my vet - he liked it, but said for most of his clients it would be a bit intense in the amount of time when you add it up, but that to do little bits would be his recommendation. Your vet may say something completely different but I thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


Absolutely appreciate and will use each thing you posted. I think my vet is very much on the same rehab therapy schedule. I will print that out tomorrow and write in my game plan and show it to the vet for approval. We discussed almost everything mentioned in regards to the drugs and therapy. Looks like I'll be doing lots of walking..I will be doing that regimen for many weeks


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So happy to hear the surgery went smoothly! Hope the recovery goes equally well. Sounds like you have a good game plan


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I had my girl lay on her side with the stitches facing up and did range of motion like she was walking about 10 or 15 times a day at least. Never seemed to bother her at all, then as soon as stitches were out, took her swimming.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have scheduled swimming twice a week for 4 weeks after the stitches are out. Will repeat that after the next surgery.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

glad the surgery went well. how are you holding up ? are you remembering to take care of yourself?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> glad the surgery went well. how are you holding up ? are you remembering to take care of yourself?


I'm doing good. I have do many animals that need my attention that I have no problems keeping busy. With all the running I ran out of litter and used the spare litter and one, maybe even two of the cats didn't like that. Now I have to clean that area, dump all the litter and start over. Cats are very unforgiving


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad your baby is doing well and surgery went well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got a voice mail from the vet...he said Brennan is an awesome dog and is up, alert, happy and giving kisses. He is doing very well


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay!!! That is great news!

Susan


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and Brennan. I'm glad the surgery went well and I hope he has a smooth recovery.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That's great llombardo. Brennan wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have his area all set up. It's about 10 ft from the back door and the living area, so he won't be alone and it's easy access. I'm getting the schedule together so that I can show it to the vet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I glad he's doing well and hope he continues to heal quickly. We are all rooting for him


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Brennan is now home I put him in his area and let one dog at a time in to smell him. Each one gave him a kiss and left him be. I had to work super early, so I'm taking a nap then I will take him for another walk, do an ice therapy, and his range of motion exercises. The vet gave him a toy to play with and he liked it so much he got to bring it home. They didn't charge me for any of his hospitalization stay either. As I was typing this my phone rang and it was the original ER vet calling to see how Brennan is doing. It's nice to have do many people care about him


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad he's doing so well!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And he goes next to the bed...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad he's home!!! That looks like a cozy set up but I think he's thinking of his usual favorite spot in the house he likes to go to!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Picture of incision 



The rest of them waiting to see their brother...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been so busy I haven't been able to check on this thread. I'm so happy the surgery went well and he's home now.  

The area you set up for him looks really nice.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice set-up for the recovery period. Brennan looks to be in good spirits! And, I love the picture of your other dogs. So cute!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The picture of the gang waiting to see their brother is priceless. The pic would make a great greeting card picture!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

That is one snazzy set up there!  Really love it. It is cute how much his pack wants to say hi to him and know that he's ok. He is a trooper and I'm glad to hear that surgery went well and that you guys have a plan! I bet he will bounce back pretty good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I managed to get 4 short walks along with ice packs and range of motion in today. Question about walks...we are walking on a couple different surfaces, grass, gravel, and asphalt, is that okay? He is doing well on all of the surfaces and he is loving his walks. The vet said he wasn't bothering the area, but gave me the e-collar in case. It looks to me like he did bother it this evening and a couple stitches are MIA. He now has the cone on, but what should I do about the slight irritation going on?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you do the FHO or THR? Been busy with work at missed it. So glad whatever u did do he is looking pretty good. Can't wait to see him back on his feet after he's done and back up to his usual antics. Love the pics. You've got great dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> Did you do the FHO or THR? Been busy with work at missed it. So glad whatever u did do he is looking pretty good. Can't wait to see him back on his feet after he's done and back up to his usual antics. Love the pics. You've got great dogs.


I went with the FHO. The other hip will be done in a few weeks, I'm hoping to beat winter. I definitely don't want the other hip to dislocate. I never want to see that happen again When I walk this one around the yard to pee, the others are right with us, following side by side to make sure he is ok.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So sweet - all of them! Forgot to say he'd look like a chicken quarter.  

That was really nice of your vet to cut out some charges. I would guess maybe til you can call tomorrow, just keep an eye on it - my vets are always hesitant to put anything goopy on an incision because it seems to pull in dirt and germs. What a cute boy he is.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> So sweet - all of them! Forgot to say he'd look like a chicken quarter.
> 
> That was really nice of your vet to cut out some charges. I would guess maybe til you can call tomorrow, just keep an eye on it - my vets are always hesitant to put anything goopy on an incision because it seems to pull in dirt and germs. What a cute boy he is.


I thought the same thing about the chicken. He is due for his Nexgard, should I give that with Tramadol and Rimadyl or no? I forgot to ask


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad to see Brennan on the road to recovery. Now, tell me, how do you plan to do  laundry?  The gang looks great, you are so blessed!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> So glad to see Brennan on the road to recovery. Now, tell me, how do you plan to do  laundry?  The gang looks great, you are so blessed!


Ha...this is the sign I have up in my laundry room, now I will live by it




But really I was able to squeeze in there to do a load. I still have more to do


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Ha...this is the sign I have up in my laundry room, now I will live by it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo Brennan looks great in his new room. The gang looks pretty happy to see the little brother. Brennan seems like such a happy boy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> llombardo Brennan looks great in his new room. The gang looks pretty happy to see the little brother. Brennan seems like such a happy boy.


I've always known that dogs can be emotionally powerful creatures and they put all their trust in us, but one can't truly understand this until they experience it. He is truly a happy boy, a ray of sunshine. Through all of this he has been not only a trooper but just precious. As I'm icing his wound or doing the range of motion exercises he is kissing me. I can feel the love he feels with every lick and when I look into his eyes I don't see pain or pleading I see trust. He knows I love him and will do anything for him. All my dogs know this and the trust amongst my pack and myself can't get any stronger. They watch over each other and give me so much that I can't even describe it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I've always known that dogs can be emotionally powerful creatures and they put all their trust in us, but one can't truly understand this until they experience it. He is truly a happy boy, a ray of sunshine. Through all of this he has been not only a trooper but just precious. As I'm icing his wound or doing the range of motion exercises he is kissing me. I can feel the love he feels with every lick and when I look into his eyes I don't see pain or pleading I see trust. He knows I love him and will do anything for him. All my dogs know this and the trust amongst my pack and myself can't get any stronger. They watch over each other and give me so much that I can't even describe it.


You can tell just how much they are loved just reading your posts and looking at the pictures. Brennan does sound like a sweet boy.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I've always known that dogs can be emotionally powerful creatures and they put all their trust in us, but one can't truly understand this until they experience it. He is truly a happy boy, a ray of sunshine. Through all of this he has been not only a trooper but just precious. As I'm icing his wound or doing the range of motion exercises he is kissing me. I can feel the love he feels with every lick and when I look into his eyes I don't see pain or pleading I see trust. He knows I love him and will do anything for him. All my dogs know this and the trust amongst my pack and myself can't get any stronger. They watch over each other and give me so much that I can't even describe it.


every expert would disagree and say you are just humanizing pup. i however am not an expert and disagree with all of them. great to hear things are going well and wishes for for full recovery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> every expert would disagree and say you are just humanizing pup. i however am not an expert and disagree with all of them. great to hear things are going well and wishes for for full recovery.


I thought that when I wrote it, but I tend to be the rebel. He is getting back to himself. Today he ate the pen around his bed I am ok with this because I swore I would never get mad at him again it's nice to have my crazy pup back, it was to quiet around here for to long.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> every expert would disagree and say you are just humanizing pup. i however am not an expert and disagree with all of them. great to hear things are going well and wishes for for full recovery.


 I would bet those experts never bonded with a dog. It's difficult to put into words all that bonding entails for those close to their dogs so I can only imagine it would be impossible for someone who never had that experience to understand it. 

llombardo, I'm so glad to hear your sunshine boy is rebounding nicely. Here's to praying his next procedure goes just as well. :hugs:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update...

He goes back and forth with using the leg. We have had nothing but rain the last couple days, needless to say I don't like walking in it but my water boy loves it. When we walk really really slow he uses the leg, but slow is not in his vocabulary.he is learning what use your leg means , as soon as I say it he does it. We are doing multiple walks a day, mostly because he is bored out of his mind. He stops and looks at the couch on the way to his area like ok I'll just lay there. The vet did say recovery on this one would be longer because of the dislocation and do many muscles being torn. I put more toys in his area but with or without the cone he is still eating the pen. He is using the bathroom great and eating like a horse . We are done with ice therapy per the vets instruction and now using warm compresses. He let's me massage and do motion exercises with no problems, he spends most of that time giving me kisses. Batman tries to play with him but stops when I reprimand him. The other dogs give him space but stay close by I think to just make sure he is ok. Brennan is Midnites baby and Midnite is always watching him when he's out. I leave the one gate open so they can visit him and he enjoys the company. Outside he is ready to play but can't because he is on such a short leash. 

*He's thinking just let me out already...,*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Brennan hang in there buddy your gonna play w/ your brothers and sisters soon. Sounds like things are going well.Continued prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What a crazy week...

Brennan is well Brennan. He still is not using the leg all the time, but that is not breaking his spirit even a little bit. I got him another small pen so he can be more part of what's going on in the living area and outside. Yesterday I was doing yard work and I heard him barking and the next thing I know I have 2 golden retrievers in front of me. It took me a minute to realize he broke out of his pen. He had to poop, so I let him poop and grabbed his collar to bring him in and I noticed that he brought my shoe out to me. Then I got worried he jumped the pen but found he just took it apart. So I moved him and the pen outside and he decided to move the whole pen to get closer to us. He just wants to be with us. He just makes me smile, such a huge personality. 


In his new pen in the living room with all of us, perfectly happy and content chewing his bone


We also made homemade stepping stones for the garden with their names and paw prints..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like Brennan could have the job of product tester for X-Pens. He really is a sunny soul.Im sure being w/ everybody made him a very happy boy.It sounds like your incredibly busy. Glad your boy is doing so well.Give him a hug from me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Sounds like Brennan could have the job of product tester for X-Pens. He really is a sunny soul.Im sure being w/ everybody made him a very happy boy.It sounds like your incredibly busy. Glad your boy is doing so well.Give him a hug from me.


He would probably do well as a product tester for x-pens. If he can't scoot them, he dismantles or eats them I love him anyway. He waits for the opportune time to make a break for it. After I took the picture last night I opened the door to let the others out and guess who was with them? Yep Brennan...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Brennan is doing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The healing process is going really slow He has a huge lack of muscle. We started swimming today and he loosened up pretty good and enjoyed himself, but he was in pain and whimpered a couple times. I'm not sure this other surgery is going to happen before winter and I'm not sure I want to do rehab in the ice and snow. We have no sidewalks and the streets are salted. I'm concerned about him shifting his weight to the other bad hip and towards the front of the body. I'm hoping that doesn't cause spine or shoulder injury?? Toddy after lunch a coyote was in front of my house and I'm worried about walking Brennan out there, he is weak and they sense that kind of stuff. I might look into massages for him in a couple weeks. He is such a trooper, I keep moving forward because of him and his personality.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending my thoughts and prayers for Brennan.You dont think about how the weather really can affect recovery w/ our dogs but its a huge factor. The whole getting darker quicker is such a big issue right now. Hang in there. Brennan kepp on fighting to get well buddy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update...

We are about 8 weeks into recovery and he is consistently using the leg with no stiffness, very good mobility. He has the room now instead of a crate and that is going well too. The swimming is also a huge factor in the recovery IMO. I'm hoping to keep building the muscle and have the second surgery in March.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Such a sweet, sweet face!
So glad he's doing well. 
Thanks for the update...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whew!

Yes, that thigh/butt muscle thing means so much and it's so helpful if they have good muscle tone before the surgery - but in a case like his, you can see why he did not, with the hips he had. 

YAY!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Whew!
> 
> Yes, that thigh/butt muscle thing means so much and it's so helpful if they have good muscle tone before the surgery - but in a case like his, you can see why he did not, with the hips he had.
> 
> YAY!


On his follow up the get was very happy that there was no bone on bone and it was healing properly. I'm so thankful for all the opinions and thoughts that were given, it helped me make an educated decision that I don't feel guilty about.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update..

Brennan was scheduled for his second FHO about a month ago and because of the canine flu outbreak I postponed the surgery. In the last few days I noticed that he was sitting and laying down more. I also thought that he might be in pain. So on Monday I called to schedule the surgery and they were booked. I told them what I thought I was seeing and they rearranged the schedule to get him in. He got out of surgery an hour ago and the vet said that I was not seeing things and the other hip was ready to go at any time. He thought it was a very good time to do the surgery. Brennan actually walked from surgery to recoveryHe also said that his other hip healed well and he has excellent range of motion. They were surprised at how excellent he did with the first surgery and don't usually see these results at this point in recovery. I know it was the swimming now the clock is ticking for me to get the yard in shape and get the pool up for his next round of rehab. He comes home tomorrow, his birthday is Saturday and I have 4 days off to take care of him. Once he heals I'm taking him to a chiropractor to get adjusted.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so happy to hear the second surgery went as well as the first. Go Brennan!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

How's Brennan doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad to hear he's doing ok, hoping he recovers just as well


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm picking him up in a little bit. It's odd how quiet the house becomes when one dog isn't there He is so mischievous but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm getting his room ready, cutting grass, and killing weeds first. I even bought my fencing for the yard. The yard is going to be so much work but it will work so much better for all the pups


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Bet you are glad the second surgery is done and he will soon be home. Hope the road to recovery goes well for Brennan and yourself.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad the surgery went so well! And, he is up and walking! Soon he and the others will be running, wrecking the yard..so don't clean too much! 

Happy Birthday Brennan!
Fritz and Deb


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Brennan is home and resting comfortably


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad he's home now,resting and recovering


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update:
Brennan got his stitches out yesterday. Everything is healing great. Yesterday was the three year anniversary of my moms death. Every year the priest comes by and we do a small prayer and blessing. As the priest was doing the blessing, he looked down at Brennan and blessed him to we are still working on getting the pool up, this has been a lot harder then I anticipated with level ground and bad weather. We are getting there and soon my Bren-Bren will be able to swim. I bought him two water toys. 

Brennan after he was blessed--he was happy to see the kids


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Brennan looks great! So glad he's recovering so well. Hope you get a weather break and can get your pool up.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad he's doing well! Been thinking of you and hoping your project was going smoothly.No matter how much you plan it always takes longer and is more difficult than expected.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Came by to see how Brennan was doing. He looks great and happy!. So glad everything is well. Dex and I are Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update...

Brennan is doing great and healing nicely. Somewhere in this time frame he started maturing. He is still a fun loving dog but I do notice he is more calm. He is enjoying swimming, playing and even some hiking the FHOs were the best decision I could have made. Thanks to all that advised me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

So glad the surgeries worked out for him. He seems like such a sweet and happy dog! Looks like he and the rest of the crew just really enjoy that new pool.


----------

